# Invasion of Grenada.



## HARDCORPS 8654 (Oct 25, 2006)

*There were those who jokingly called it Caribbean wargames and unofficial shoulder patch was even manufactured that signified the US invasion of Grenada operation Urgent Fury, that actually said Caribbean wargames on it . The truth of this may very well show how poorly this operation was carried off in such great haste so some would have you believe.  There about 10,000 different reasons quoted as for the actual invasion of Grenada, medical students to keep communism out of this hemisphere.  A effort to rattle the US big saber or was it this. The US had long wanted those in control of Grenada ousted and had been a serious consideration since about 1978.  Military strategists and CIA analysts in 1981, had already worked out the details for invasion, and you must also consider the construction of large warehouses for the storage of Soviet manufactured weaponry, and The construction of one of the largest concrete runways in the Caribbean.  Large enough to support Soviet bombers and fighter aircraft and intense effort that look like to analysts of construction for possible ICBMs silos beginning construction of what look like a large fuel depot close to the runway construction.  All of this was taking place just about the time the US was beginning to look to some outsiders and a few on the inside a little long in the tooth on foreign-policy the Marine Corps barracks in Beirut had just been bombed.  So you be the judge.  Of what the real reason was for the invasion.  I've clearly stated here what I believe to be the facts and for the Marine Corps part in this operation.  You'll be shocked to hear me say this, but Heartbreak Ridge is filled with more fact than fiction, when It Came to the Combat Readiness of 2nd Recon Bn in the days leading up to operation urgent fury. I am not proud of this at all, but this year was a turning point in the Corps history for becoming more in line with what it needed to be and what it had been in the past Now would like to say that 2nd recon battalion did fully redeemed itself. during and after operation urgent fury and if I was able, I would gladly hump a rucksack with anyone in the 2nd BN Today 

Tourist maps were commonplace for direction.  The few Cubans who were on the island put up a fierce fight.  Most of them fought to the death I would just like to say to those who took part in this operation thank you for your service to this country.  Semper fi*


----------



## HARDCORPS 8654 (Oct 26, 2006)

*No Fucking Apology*

After rereading my own post, I realized where the problem was in my post.  I had left out, a key line or two in both my posts.  I had copied and pasted this one from my other forum, which has a spam filter.  I had to edit a few lines to make it fit.  And apparently dropped two of the key lines in my statement.  I would do my best at this point, to clarify my statement.  First of all I was originally with 3rd Recon Bn duty station Okinawa  was transferred to 2nd Recon Bn  along with two Senior NCO's and three NCOs myself and Cpl Combass from my understanding at that time, we all were being sent over to help develop a DA platoon and help bring them all up to speed.  I felt very fortunate to be selected for this duty was to be billeted with an attached to 2nd. Recon Alpha Co   shortly after arrival was told we were being transferred to the 22nd MEU this was nine weeks and three days before operation urgent fury (all of us openly spoke of how lax things were in the second, and how it would not be tolerated at 3rd Recon ) was sent down to  Key West, Fla after completing a short training exercise . On Oct. 18, 1983, the MEU left for Beirut as LF6F 1-84. Several days after embarkation, was redirected to Grenada. Following several days on the island the MEU was then redirected to Beirut myself and 18 others did not accompany the MEU on to Beirut.  This is where I suffered my first minor minor knee injury.  It was a very small price to pay to claim the title United States Marine.  Now back to my post and comments about Heartbreak Ridge.  The first time I made this statement was right after the release of this movie.  I was chastised and reprimanded, and I did not stand down on the issue or recant and has been Achilles' heel for me for years. I will stand by my statement then, now and should have read in my post like this.  *Heartbreak Ridge is filled with more fact than fiction, when It Came to the Combat Readiness of 2nd Recon Bn  in the days leading up to operation urgent fury.  I am not proud of this at all, but this year was a turning point in the Corps history for becoming more in line with what it needed to be and what it had been in the past Now would like to say that 2nd recon battalion did  fully redeemed itself. during and after operation  urgent fury and if I was able, I would gladly hump a rucksack with anyone in the 2nd BN Today * 
 The movie, as far as the operation itself it is fiction.  It does not take into account a supreme commander over the whole operation, the downing of the Black Hawk, the tragic death of the Brave Seals who arrived on station 12 hours later than originally planned, due to a logistical problem not of their making and with confidence in their training and abilities make a decision on the ramp to go anyway Or the poor intelligence given to all about calm seas. and light resistance.  It never would be my intent to belittle or degrade those who served in and fought on Grenada, or those who gave their lives in the performance of their duty , I personally would take great offense to anyone who belittle their actions.  Now I have committed a stupid mistake by not rereading my own post before submitting it and not always been able to express in written form , My opinion and  this post was intended to be just a short surface tribute to the overall success of operation urgent fury.  Since no one else had seen fit to post anything at all on its anniversary.  I will break my post down and try to better explain exactly what my intentions were.

There were those who jokingly called it Caribbean wargames and unofficial shoulder patch was even manufactured that signified the US invasion of Grenada operation Urgent Fury, that actually said Caribbean wargames on it .   Sarcasm

The truth of this may very well show how poorly this operation was carried off, in such great haste, so some would have you believe. There about 10,000 different reasons quoted as for the actual invasion of Grenada, medical students to keep communism out of this hemisphere. A effort to rattle the US big saber or was it this. The US had long wanted those in control of Grenada ousted and had been a serious consideration since about 1978. Military strategists and CIA analysts in 1981, had already worked out the details for invasion, and you must also consider the construction of large warehouses for the storage of Soviet manufactured weaponry, and The construction of one of the largest concrete runways in the Caribbean. Large enough to support Soviet bombers and fighter aircraft and intense effort that look like to analysts of construction for possible ICBMs silos beginning construction of what look like a large fuel depot close to the runway construction 
Most of This Speaks to the Bulls Shit  Which Was Flying around at That Time, and Some Serious Reasons for the Invasion

All of this was taking place just about the time the US was beginning to look to some outsiders and a few on the inside a little long in the tooth on foreign-policy the Marine Corps barracks in Beirut had just been bombed. So you be the judge. Of what the real reason was for the invasion. I've clearly stated here what I believe to be the facts
try to give some insight into what the world was thinking and feeling about the United States at that time
and for the Marine Corps part in this operation. You'll be shocked to hear me say this, but heartbreak Ridge was filled with more fact than fiction. Tourist maps were commonplace for direction.
*Speaking of how ill-equipped and unprepared most Marines were who participated in this action.  I am not proud of this at all, but this year was a turning point in the Corps history for becoming more in line with what it needed to be and what it had been in the past*The Cubans who were on the island put up a fierce fight. Most of them fought to the death.  I would just like to say to those who took part in this operation thank you for your service to this country. Semper fi 
Finally, a small attempt to show how things were at that time, and to thank all those who did serve and fight on this small island. The word, few has been removed From this statement it was originally supposed to have READ the Fucking Cubans I'm also going to make an attempt to edit my post at the other forum.  If the damn spam filter will allow it .  You will find out I never would undermine, belittle anyone who steps in Harms Way for the defense of this country.  I will be one of the first to come to their defense and take no offense to those who have taken offense to this post.  Fully understand, and I have learned a valuable lesson about rereading my post before submitting it.  Semper Fi


----------



## Bravo Five Romeo (Oct 29, 2006)

HARDCORPS 8654 said:


> *There were those who jokingly called it Caribbean wargames and unofficial shoulder patch was even manufactured that signified the US invasion of Grenada operation Urgent Fury, that actually said Caribbean wargames on it . The truth of this may very well show how poorly this operation was carried off in such great haste so some would have you believe.  There about 10,000 different reasons quoted as for the actual invasion of Grenada, medical students to keep communism out of this hemisphere.  A effort to rattle the US big saber or was it this. The US had long wanted those in control of Grenada ousted and had been a serious consideration since about 1978.  Military strategists and CIA analysts in 1981, had already worked out the details for invasion, and you must also consider the construction of large warehouses for the storage of Soviet manufactured weaponry, and The construction of one of the largest concrete runways in the Caribbean.  Large enough to support Soviet bombers and fighter aircraft and intense effort that look like to analysts of construction for possible ICBMs silos beginning construction of what look like a large fuel depot close to the runway construction.  All of this was taking place just about the time the US was beginning to look to some outsiders and a few on the inside a little long in the tooth on foreign-policy the Marine Corps barracks in Beirut had just been bombed.  So you be the judge.  Of what the real reason was for the invasion.  I've clearly stated here what I believe to be the facts and for the Marine Corps part in this operation.  You'll be shocked to hear me say this, but heartbreak Ridge was filled with more fact than fiction.  Tourist maps were commonplace for direction.  The few Cubans who were on the island put up a fierce fight.  Most of them fought to the death I would just like to say to those who took part in this operation thank you for your service to this country.  Semper fi*





Yes, we had our eye on Grenada for a while, Reagan going so far as to even call it a threat to the region in January of 83, ever since Grenadian President Maurice Bishop began the "New Jewel Movement" and talked about changing the face of the whole Carribean, creating an independent united Socialist Carribean coalition.  That was his vision for the "New Jewel Movement" and he started receiving aid and material support from the Soviets and the Cubans.  For all his revolutionary rhetoric though, Maurice Bishop was a moderate and the state department knew it.  Most of his tough talk was to appease the more hardline communists in his administration.

In mid October 1983, the head of the Grenadian military, General Hudson Austin, with the backing of the Cubans overthrew and imprisone Maurice Bishop.  Bishop was a beloved leader though and people took to the streets and marched on the prison to free him.  The Grenadian Army fired on the people killing dozens.  I remember the news footage, showing peple jumping from a cliff to avoid being machine-gunned.  General Hudson Austin declared martial law with a sunset to sunrise shoot to kill curfew.  To silence the people, he then had Maurice Bishop and his cabinet put against a wall and shot.  All official channels of communication with Genada were down.  The state department had no contact with the new gvernment of Grenada and the country had fallen into chaos.  That's when the go ahead for the invasion was given.

We may have had our eye on Grenada as an irritant for some time, but we never had a reason to invade... until General Austin's vicious coup.


----------



## HARDCORPS 8654 (Oct 29, 2006)

Agree 100% this was the straw that broke the camel's back.  Combined with the presence of the medical students gave us the justification to go in and deal with the problem at hand.  And truly personally feel that if it had been left unchecked, would have led to more severe problems in the Caribbean, later on.  As a sidenote, never saw an film footage was already out at float, presumedly on my way to Beirut along with the rest of MEU 22


----------



## Bravo Five Romeo (Oct 30, 2006)

*Thank God for Grenada*

Every time Grenada comes up I always go into my little "Thank God for Grenada" diatribe.  
The lack of media on the island until the operation was all but finished led the media to speculate and report wild rumors during those first days.  There were newspaper headlines and TV commentators talking about hundreds of casualties, pitched battles with Cuban regular Army Infantry brigades, and other wild rumors.  When the truth came out and it was less impressive than the rumors... that was the beginning of the jokes about Grenada.  It didn't help, of course, that the Army was throwing around combat awards to everyone like it was the friggin special olympics.  The story got out that the Army handed out more medals than there were people living on the island, including to many who never even left CONUS, and that just sealed Grenada's fate as a joke in American history.  We all know that's a damn shame of course, because there were a lot of good men who really earned those combat awards and fought like friggin lions... but that's a whole separate rant about medals for showing up dishonoring the men that earned them.

So, why do I say "thank God for Grenada"?... because of all the fuck-ups.
To name just a few...
1. OPSEC being so tight that the DOD agency tasked with providing gridmaps for the units... didn't get the maps out to any of the units until 3 days into the actual operation.
2. Piss poor intelligence didn't even know that the American campus near Pt. Salines was only the smaller campus.  The second (larger) campus was near Grand Anse and was not fully liberated for four days as many Americans lived outside the campus.  The troops went in not even knowing a second campus existed.
3. Peacetime Airforce regulations and redtape delayed the initial assault by hours, forcing the Rangers to do a daylight jump.
4. Prior to the invasion, the President of St Georges University had an office in Washington and went to the state department to say he had an open line of communication to the university in Grenada.  He offered any intel he could and asked if there were any instructions he should give the students.  Throughout the operation, for security reasons, the state deartment, even though they knew who he was, wouldn't speak to him.  No conspiracy, just bureaucracy.
5. A combined arms mess.  Every branch of service was there... but none of them could speak with each other.  You literally had Army field commanders radioing up the chain to get a message to the task force commander, sitting off shore, to get a message to the Marines who would filter it down to the Marines this Army commander was trying to contact... all the while they were only a few hundred meters from each other.
6. The overconfidence in the invincibility of our Special Operations as shown in the disastrous daylight assault on Richmond Hill Prison, made a daylight assault thanks to hours of delays from intraservice bickering.
7. Army helicopter pilots restricting their daily flying hours based on peacetime regulations.  How many medevac calls had to wait for different birds?  A rapid deployment force has to switch from peacetime to wartime mode.
8. The Keystone Cops clusterfuck that was the 82nd Airborne Division.
*"Probably the worst performance over all was turned in by the 82nd Airborne Division, which managed, with overwhelming superiority against a very poor quality opposition, to advance about five kilometers in three days. Their tactics were bad. They had discipline problems. The performance of their commanding general was a little short of atrocious, some serious problems there. It is a classic sign of bad infantry when, as soon as they take fire, they hit the dirt and call for artillery or air support, instead of maneuvering against their opponent. And that was routinely the practice of the 82nd Airborne units on Grenada."*
-William Lynn (Then President of the Military Reform Institute)

So, why do I say "thank God for Grenada"?... because all these problems got fixed.  Heads rolled.  There were forced resignations and disciplinary actions on both the civilian and military side when the smoke settled.  The military took the lessons learned seriously and adapted to correct all the problems.
There was major shake up at the 82nd.

Thank God for Grenada, because could you imagine what US casualties might have been like in Panama or Iraq if we didn't fix all those problems.  Imagine what would have happened if the pre Grenada 82nd did the night jump into Panama.  How many friendly fire casualties would there have been in the Gulf War if we didn't fix the interservice communication problems? So on and so forth.
Thank God for Grenada. 

As for the after action reviews regarding the Rangers:  They performed superbly, not just in their missions, but in picking up the slack and performing some of the missions other units didn't have their shit together enough to do themselves. Grenada silenced the critics who felt the Ranger Batts were a waste of money and pretty much swept aside all opposition to the planned formation of a 3rd Batt.


----------



## EATIII (Oct 30, 2006)

Bravo Five Romeo said:


> Every time Grenada comes up I always go into my little "Thank God for Grenada" diatribe.



That summed it up superbly,thanks:2c:


----------



## G-2 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Grenada*

I am aware that Grenada is typically remembered as nothing more than a bad joke in the history of the U.S.A. but I personally know very little about it. I am glad to see some light (to my eyes) finaly shed on it and am shocked that the movie (entertaining as it was) "Heartbreak ridge" could actually have had a degree of accuracy in it. However


> It didn't help, of course, that the Army was throwing around combat awards to everyone like it was the friggin special olympics.


wrong as this kind of carry on is, it seems to me that every service at some point in its life goes through this particular phase of throwing medals about willy nilly. In short try not to over wory about it.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 22, 2006)

G-2 said:


> wrong as this kind of carry on is, it seems to me that every service at some point in its life goes through this particular phase of throwing medals about willy nilly. In short try not to over wory about it.


 

Yep, thats how it goes.  As most can only be given out during combat ops, big deal.  Not like they do anything but look good on your uniform and resume.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Nov 22, 2006)

Serving in MI, I was precluded from receiving certain awards that were MOS specific, such as the CIB that is only awarded to those who serve as 11B.

That said, I know I got a lot closer to the action during the Gulf War than many people in theatre who held that MOS, particularly those in staff positions in places like Riyadh.

As I recall, if you were in theatre and you held the 11B MOS, you were awarded a CIB. 

I don't think that would be the case as the situation exists today.

I never put much stock in media reports of what happened in Grenada, and I'm glad I didn't. As I learned over the years about Grenada and other actions, it's never the 'cakewalk' that the media likes to portray it as. 

Soon-to-be promoted Major General Daniel Bolger, who I brought up recently in another thread,  wrote a fictional book entitled _Feast of Bones_ that pays tribute in the early pages to the Grenada campaign.


----------



## Ethan_S (Sep 15, 2016)

It's so cool to hear what my uncle was involved in during his brief time in the 82nd Airborne. I realize the post is about Recon, but the reasons for invasion were the same I would assume. Thank you for the post sir.


----------



## Ethan_S (Sep 15, 2016)

My apologies, I didn't look at the dates on the posts until just now. My apologies for the thread revival.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 15, 2016)

It's okay to bump a thread here.  It means you were actually utilizing the search function.


----------



## AKkeith (Sep 15, 2016)

Ethan_S said:


> My apologies, I didn't look at the dates on the posts until just now. My apologies for the thread revival.


10 year revival. Might be a record lol.

Glad you found something that interests you though.


----------

